# Clotting problems?



## Shamrocker (Apr 15, 2010)

*I didn't think anything of it at the time, but when I had a mole removed a few months ago, the doc had a really hard time stopping the bleeding, kept asking if I'd taken aspirin, etc. (I hadn't). Then, the other day, when I had blood drawn for thyroid tests, there was also a lot of bleeding, and now a 4 inch bruise. That's atypical for me - I've been a regular blood donor for years and seldom had any mark besides a red dot.

Has anyone else had problems with slow blood clotting? I'm wondering if this could be a hypothyroid symptom.

Not sure if I should post this under a different thread, but my blood work keeps coming back in the "normal" range, though I consider it more borderline:

TSH = 2.68 uU/mL 
Free T3 = 2.6 ng/dL
Free T4 = 1.0 ng/dL
Total T4 = 7.2 ug/dL
T4 Uptake = 1.14
FTI = 6.3 ug/dL

Doc doesn't see a need for any additional testing (i.e. antibodies) or treatment, but I'm highly symptomatic. Now what??*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shamrocker said:


> *I didn't think anything of it at the time, but when I had a mole removed a few months ago, the doc had a really hard time stopping the bleeding, kept asking if I'd taken aspirin, etc. (I hadn't). Then, the other day, when I had blood drawn for thyroid tests, there was also a lot of bleeding, and now a 4 inch bruise. That's atypical for me - I've been a regular blood donor for years and seldom had any mark besides a red dot.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with slow blood clotting? I'm wondering if this could be a hypothyroid symptom.
> 
> ...


If you have the time, could you please include the ranges. Different labs use different ranges and I sure would not want to guess when it comes to your health.

Do you take any supplements that could be thinning the blood such as GLAs or Ginko Biloba?


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Anemia or low iron and ferritin could cause bleeding and bruising as well.

I am interested in your ranges as well. That FT4 looks on the low side, but it's had to say without the ranges.

Phoenix


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> Anemia or low iron and ferritin could cause bleeding and bruising as well.
> 
> I am interested in your ranges as well. That FT4 looks on the low side, but it's had to say without the ranges.
> 
> Phoenix


Anemia too! Forgot about that one! Thanks Phoenix!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey there! Yes, definitely post the ranges if possible. There are actually a number of things that could cause increased bleeding. If you don't want to post here, pm me with as complete a medical history on you and your parents as possible. I'll see if I notice anything that might cause it.


----------



## Shamrocker (Apr 15, 2010)

*Hi,

Thanks for all the replies. Here are my labs along with ranges:

Test Result*******************Range

TSH = 2.68 uU/mL***********0.400-5.500 uU/mL
Free T3 = 2.6 ng/dL**********1.8-4.6 pg/mL
Free T4 = 1.0 ng/dL**********0.7-1.8 ng/dL
Total T4 = 7.2 ug/dL*********5.0-11.0 ug/dL
T4 Uptake = 1.14************0.70-1.20 
FTI = 6.3 ug/dL*************6.0-11.0 ug/dL

Pretty sure no anemia, but these labs were a few months ago (I was symptomatic then too):
Hemoglobin 13.8********11.5-15.5 g/dL
Hematocrit 42.9********36.0-46.0 %

Sooo.....wise ladies (and gentlemen?) of the thyroid boards, shall I persevere and push on for additional testing? Not really all that concerned with the clotting - it's not a major problem. I just wondered if it was a significant symptom that might bolster my argument to look further for hypothyroidism.

Thanks again for the help and guidance.

*


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, did they by chance check your PLATELETS? Those actually are the clotting part of the blood rather than the red blood cells. No, you are not anemic. That's for sure! A platelet function test (PFT) would tell if there was an issue with the platelets themselves that were making it so easy for you to bleed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shamrocker said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. Here are my labs along with ranges:
> 
> ...


Oooooooookay and thank you! FT3 should be mid-range 3.2 or higher. FT4 should be mid-range at 1.2 or thereabouts and higher

In my humble opinion, you are hypothyroid even though the TSH is not over the top of the range that AACE recommends which is 0.3 - 3.0

CBC does not always reflect anemia. Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake. It should be 50 -100. I do recommend that you get a ferritin test.

Even your Total 4 (T4) is below mid-range which is worthy of note because Total is bound, unbound and even reverse hormone. No way would we know the % of unbound (FT4) available for cellular uptake.

I probably have asked but I don't remember; "Have you had antibodies' tests?"

I suspect that your ferritin is very low and that is why you are bruising and your blood has thinned.


----------



## Shamrocker (Apr 15, 2010)

*Hillary- No personal or family history of problems with either clotting/platelets or thyroid issues (so far as I know). We're a pretty healthy bunch, overall. To my knowledge, I have not had a Platelet Function Test, but my platelet count was not flagged on the CBC in October:
295************150-400 k/uL
If I continue to have difficulty with bleeding that is slow to stop or excessive bruising, I will ask for the PFT. I appreciate the tip!

Andros, no antibody testing yet (or even the suggestion thereof), and I'm betting my doc will give me a real hard time if I ask for it in light of my "normal" labs. He'll probably balk at a request for a ferritin test too, with a normal CBC.

That's what makes this so frustrating. Everything you've said about my labs makes perfect sense, and, combined with 3 miscarriages and multiple other symptoms, it would seem quite logical to order the antibody tests. But the two docs I've dealt with thus far (the last one being a "functional medicine" specialist) have made me feel like I'm some kind of a whack job (or hypochondriac) looking for something that's just not there. They've both simply reiterated the typical "exercise, healthy diet, stress reduction" rhetoric. Sure, I won't argue that those things are important to optimal health, but if one has a gland that is malfunctioning, I just don't see how that alone would fix it.

I guess my question is, how should I respond if I ask for the antibody tests and am told "there's no need to run those - your thyroid tests are all within normal limits"? Docs tend not to like it when you say "but...the people on the internet said..."

Am I correct that the tests I should be requesting are:
TSI
TPO
TBII 
Thyroglobulin Ab
ANA

Anything else?

As always, thanks a ton for all your help!*


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, that's definitely promising that your platelet count is normal. I would still ask for the PFT if you still have the issue. Clotting disorders (hemophelia, Von Willibrands, etc.) are rare, but possible. Also, any medication that contains aspirin (Excedrin migraine, any migraine medicine, BC powder, ect.) will cause you to bleed as will alcohol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shamrocker said:


> *Hillary- No personal or family history of problems with either clotting/platelets or thyroid issues (so far as I know). We're a pretty healthy bunch, overall. To my knowledge, I have not had a Platelet Function Test, but my platelet count was not flagged on the CBC in October:
> 295************150-400 k/uL
> If I continue to have difficulty with bleeding that is slow to stop or excessive bruising, I will ask for the PFT. I appreciate the tip!
> 
> ...


Yes; those labs are good for antibodies!!

I don't know how they work things over there but I would tell them you are going to hold them "liable" for misdiagnosis and a lot more. I would let them have it with both barrels but not to the point you get arrested. Calmly state your postion and put it in writing if need be and send a copy to your medical association also.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

WOOT! Go Andros! It's awesome to have someone in your corner rooting for you!


----------

